# **SPRO Competition Bekleidung**



## TheJigMaster.com (17. Januar 2008)

*Ab sofort erhältlich bei uns*


*Competition Fleece Jacke*







*Competition Fleece Jacke gefertigt aus 270g/m Microfiber Anti Pilling Fleece, welches Wasserfest und winddicht ausgerüstet ist. (Coating) 

Das Mesh Futter optimiert die Atmungseigenschaft dieser Jacke. 
3 große Taschen mit Reißverschluss auf der Außenseite sorgen für genügend Stauraum. 

Durch die Verarbeitung von Elastikbündchen an der Unterseite und den Ärmeln, wird das Eindringen von Feuchtigkeit und Wind auf ein minimum reduziert. 

Schriftzüge auf Vorderseite und Rückseite 
aufwendig gestickt.
Ärmel bedruckt


Competition Thermoanzug 2 tlg.






Der Competition Thermo Anzug bietet optimalen Komfort für das Wettkampf- und Allround Angeln.  

Das hochwertige Polyester-Material ist wassefest bis 3000mm Wasserdruck, sehr weich und Atmungsaktiv. 

Auf Jacke und Hose sind große Taschen aufgesetzt. Lange Reißverschlüsse an den Beinen erleichtern das an- und ausziehen. 
Neoprenbündchen, ein verstellbarer Gürtel und ein weiches Futter im Nacken komplettieren diesen Anzug.

Competition Team Mütze






www.TheJigMaster.com
*​


----------

